# yohimbine



## eyeofrah (Mar 20, 2011)

Yohimbine HCL by primaFORCE (90ct.)



need some info and legit suplliers that you guys know about thanks


----------



## Imosted (Mar 20, 2011)

Look at the sponsor forum bro.


----------



## SFW (Mar 20, 2011)

TFsupps is good to go and so is primaforce.


----------



## JASchemicals (Mar 21, 2011)

We just started carrying it, Yohimbine HCL suspension - 30mg at 10mg/mg for $14.99, I use the stuff all the time lol


----------



## keith1569 (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh interesting. My girl just started an ecy stack. Mabe replace it with this sub-q for more localized fat loss. Any thoughts guys?


----------



## eyeofrah (May 3, 2011)

is there anything that would increase libido more than yohambine..??   I used it before...it was called libido max, it had yohambine extract it it....um   was not very satified


----------

